# weeding out some yodies Sunday



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

heading out Sunday to weed out some yodies! wish me luck!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

fish4wall said:


> heading out Sunday to weed out some yodies! wish me luck!


I see you're in Westerville.....I'm in the Cbus area and have been looking for coyote hunting buddies. 

Drop me a line if you want to call some coyotes together.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What's the report?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

first place didn't hear or see anything. not even a track. during deer season we'd always see dogs...but the 2nd place didn't see any but did hear one. nice thing was on the 2nd place we seen a TON of turkey tracks! and know where they're roosting! i just hope come April they're till there. going to try to go back out this weekend... anyone have any luck this weekend?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

more than likely they will not be there by april. turkeys seem to have their winter areas and their spring areas. they may be miles apart. one farm i deer hunt i see tons of turkey during the fall and winter come spring, nothing. Also keep in mind birds will separate during spring. right now toms are all together and the hens are all together and the jakes are all together.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea ducky...that's why I said I hope


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

fish4wall said:


> anyone have any luck this weekend?


I called in a group of 3 of them on Saturday around 9 pm.

Got them inside of 200 yards from me, but I didn't have a clean shot, so I held back.

Hopefully going to go again this weekend.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

that's cool flash!!! i'll do an evening hunt this weekend. I hunted the morning this weekend because all of deer season we seen more yodies in the morning...


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

What calls are working right now for you guys? I've been out several times now in spots that have yotes on them but have not seen one. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been using a lot of rabbit in distress mixed in with some coyote yelps. they are looking for food and soon will start to breed. when that happens more howls..thats what I've always done and was told..


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

FlashGordon said:


> I see you're in Westerville.....I'm in the Cbus area and have been looking for coyote hunting buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> Drop me a line if you want to call some coyotes together.



Hey we're headed out soon if u wanna join


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

damn!!! I would.. But I work night shift  
let us know how ya do.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Would like to get together with some guys to do some coyote hunting myself, fairly new to hunting yotes.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

that would be cool Smallmouth Crazy...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Put me in the mix. I have a fox pro spitfire and a mojo decoy. O yea, and a mossburg 835 with 3 1/2" magnums. 
Near o shay.

Ski


----------

